# Name That Horse



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

My husband just got me an APHA Colt! He is now a yearling  So I need help with a name. He is very goofy, playful, and friendly. I would like the name to represent that. :wink: He already has a registered name I just need his everyay barn name. (Not looking to incorporate his register name)

Thanks!!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Goofy (like the character...you could get a name sign with a picture of the character on it...)
Disney...still playing off the goofy thing...

Man I suck at names.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

orangetictac said:


> Goofy (like the character...you could get a name sign with a picture of the character on it...)
> Disney...still playing off the goofy thing...
> 
> Man I suck at names.


LOL I'm not very good at names either 
Here's a few my husband picked tho. :lol:

* Elvis
* Waldo
Catch-up
Rascal
Vagabond


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I like Rascal. He looks like a Rascal!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Domino


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

bandit


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I would end up calling him "Moo" because of his markings. Ha ha.

"Jersey" is cute too. :]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Im not sure if you ride english or western.. but i would probably name him cowboy. haha =)


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

wally, I like elvis and rascal too but he looks like a wally.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Spunky!!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

My husband says Fred...

I like Rascal too!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

First off, he's gorgeous!
And I love the name Elvis! We used to have a colt at our barn named Elvis but someone bought him and changed his name to Dakota.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

If you had said he's a touble-maker I would have suggested Maverik but he's playful so...I have no idea, some silly names I like are:
Pirate
Goober/Gooby
Bebop
Sproket
Doogal
Pieman 

Good luck name finding!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't come up with any name, but he's very handsome!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh, look at that sand! I am so JEALOUS! I would kill to have that!

You should call him Kuzko, after Disney's Emporor's New Groove


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like rascal, or bandit. call him playboy lol im just joking. 
Pirate
Jester
Splash


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Great now I like even more names LOL why does this have to be so hard  Thanks everyone still trying to decide *sigh*

CacheDawnTaxes hehe yes they love there sand. My husbands horse and my new colt both board there. Soon they will be home though I think they will miss there nice warm sand :-(


----------



## reinbeaudream (May 4, 2009)

I'd go with Joker, Ace or Duce.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks everyone for your help!!! It was tough call between Rascall and Cowboy. We went with cow-boy









Maybe my husband was whispering in my ear every night "cowboy" seeing as his horse is named Dallas and he loves the Dallas Cowboys.......


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Fandango-- old Western term for a party with lots of dancing and excitement

EDIT: Oh, sorry. I didn't realize you already picked a name. =}


----------

